# Pepper grinder question.



## ROB O (Feb 11, 2005)

Uncle Bubba's post inspired me to post this one.

What does everyone do for pepper grinders?   

I've been using a brass handled grinder for years now.   But I just started queing this June and I've never needed the quantities of fresh ground pepper I need to produce these days.

It takes me 400 cranks to get a tablespoon of fresh ground.  There's got to be a better way .....  Or does everyone just use preground pepper in their rubs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

A clear acrylic grinder made by Cole and Mason from England. Has SS action.  They're (salt and pepper) pretty cracked up but still holding together.  Good timing on this thread!! :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought a nice grip handle pepper mill from Le Gourmet Chef in Cleveland.  It works nice for both small and large quantities!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2005)

I use a brass Turkish coffee grinder.  Got it from the "Frugal Gourmet" that used to be on PBS.  It is great for fine to medium grind, but for course I have a wooden one I stole from a local restraunt!


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2005)

Thsoe Turkish coffee grinders will grind a lot of pepper quick.  At least the ones on the market back when Larry bought his.  Now I don't know.  Probably just a glorified pepper mill.

A burr coffee mill should work well for pepper and has variable courseness settings.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 11, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Thsoe Turkish coffee grinders will grind a lot of pepper quick.  At least the ones on the market back when Larry bought his.  Now I don't know.  Probably just a glorified pepper mill.
> 
> A burr coffee mill should work well for pepper and has variable courseness settings.



How right you are Chris!  It's even got a canister attached to it to collect the grounds.  The best $50 I have ever spent!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

Krupp coffee grinder


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2005)

well I'm lucky on this one.  Me neighbor sells spices to restaurants here. He gets me great stuff cheap.  Nothing beats freshly ground pepper, but in large quantities, this stuff is pretty good.

Also got a big bottle of a black pepper/granulated garlic blend that
ROCKS!  Great on fried turkey, steaks, butts, ribs...everything.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 11, 2005)

You got a point there about actually grinding the pepper _while_ cooking. I usually do a bunch ahead though. WM


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 12, 2005)

If you really want to make it interesting...roast your peppercorns before you grind them.  Just watch out though...those little suckers start popping all over the place like popcorn and they are HOT.  The difference in the flavor is incredible.  Also makes the house smell really good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmmm  think I'll try that Uncle Bubba...do you seriously roast them until they pop?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, Costco sells big bottles of pepper in three grinds. I use the coarse grind.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hmmm  think I'll try that Uncle Bubba...do you seriously roast them until they pop?



Yes, toasting _any_ spice will improve its flavor. It works particularly well with dried chiles when making enchilada or mole sauces. WM


----------



## K Kruger (Feb 17, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. It's particularly effective with dried chilies, all the peppercorns, whole cumin, allspice, cardamom and coriander, coffee bean pieces, and cinnamon pieces or sticks.  Do it the same way you'd do nuts--in a dry skillet over medium to medium-high heat. Stir or toss frequently; toast till fragrant, 30-60 seconds or up to a minute or two depending on spice and quantity in the pan. Pour on to a plate or a paper towel on your counter to cool--you run the risk of burning if you leave your spices in the pan, even if removed from the heat.


----------

